# San Juan summer bear question



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

So I drew this tag. I most likely will have to do my scouting from home. However, once the season comes I'll be able to spend quite a few days down there up to 10 if I need to. Probably do a 6-day trip and then if I don't get it done another 4-day trip. I am going to try to pick a couple bait sites by scouting on Google Earth and talking to biologists and others. I was wondering if there is anyone here that knows the area that would be willing to tell me what you think about my bait site locations. I was thinking of picking four or five different places (Gps coordinates) and then running them by somebody who knows the area just to see what they think. Is there anyone out there that would be willing to help me out in this way?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Feel free to PM when you get them identified.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, I will for sure. I really appreciate it!


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

High Desert, did you guys draw a tag?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Changed my app to a point this year. Figured I wouldn't have the time necessary to tend a bait station and hunt enough to justify a tag and would hate to waste it on me if someone else could use it better, this time anyway ;-)


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

I sent you some locations


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Replied with some as well.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I may be hunting that area this year as well. Waiting for the email that confirms my unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

SHG, One tip. Keep your baits as close to a road as possible. There is no need to kill yourself packing bait into some hole a mile from your truck. We have killed bears the last two years and our baits are both within 200yds of a road. One being 111yds. Baiting is inherently time consuming so keeping them close is a real time (and back) saver.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks elk antlers, I sent you a message.


----------

